# 2013 S-Works SL-4



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

Has anyone heard anything about what the changes will be if any on the SL-4 for 2013 if any? I am on the verge of buying a race black SL-4 frameset but i don't fancy spending £2500 on a frameset that could be changing at any point in the none to distant future.

Did the race black frames come about from been ex Highroad ones as in some pics they have a highroad sticker on the top tube.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Personally, I would be surprised if there were any changes this soon, and in any case, if there were, you would most likely have to wait until October at the earliest.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for somewhat putting my mind at ease.

I have booked a test ride on one next weekend, I collect it on Friday and I cannot wait to see how it rides. Will be interesting to see how the 56cm feels as I am in-between a 54 and a 56 and could ride either apparently.


----------



## CuppiesCake (Jun 1, 2012)

New colors, otherwise no changes.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Rick Draper said:


> Thanks for somewhat putting my mind at ease.
> 
> I have booked a test ride on one next weekend, I collect it on Friday and I cannot wait to see how it rides. Will be interesting to see how the 56cm feels as I am in-between a 54 and a 56 and could ride either apparently.


If you tell me your measurements I can give you my point of view, as I ride a 54. No way could I ride a 52, but a 56 maybe.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

bernithebiker said:


> If you tell me your measurements I can give you my point of view, as I ride a 54. No way could I ride a 52, but a 56 maybe.


Thanks, I am 175cm tall, have a 77cm inseam and ride a 74cm saddle height.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm guessing you mean 94cm saddle height, mine is 95cm.

Otherwise we are very similar, I am 174 tall and 77 inseam.

I am totally happy with the 54, but I do have the saddle quite high, and a long (130mm) stem 'cos I like a long and low position. (No spacers).

I could ride a 56 with a shorter stem and less seatpost, but I prefer the feel of a smaller frame if possible.

So you'd probably be fine with either; 56 a bit more roomy, more cruisy, 54, more compact, more flickable.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

Just checked my bike and the saddle height is definitely 74cm from the centre of the bottom bracket to the centre of the saddle profile. I guess you're measuring from the centre of the saddle to the pedal?

Can I just ask what length and rise of stem you ride with and what sort of stack of spacers you run under the stem?

The bike fitter I used in the past said if he was me he would go for a 54cm with a 120cm stem rather than a 56 with a 100cm stem.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry, I measured from the ground to the top of the saddle.

Going from centre of BB I get 70, 71cm, so you have your saddle a fair bit higher than mine.

My stem is 130mm with -17' (I think) negative rise, no spacers, but this is an unusually low position.

I think you are pretty borderline 54/56. Try a 54, if it feels cramped, go 56.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for your help. I think I might go for a BG fit and work from there as they said if I was buying a SL-4 frame they would throw in the BG fit so its win win really.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Doublecheck the availability of that Race Black before you order. They are hard to come by.


----------



## Rick Draper (Jan 17, 2012)

RkFast said:


> Doublecheck the availability of that Race Black before you order. They are hard to come by.


Thanks, the store I will be getting it from have a 54cm in in race black and can get a 56cm in race black so all is good. 99% sure i will be on a 54cm now as I have just checked a few things on my current bike.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I bought a new '11 model in '12 and am very happy I did. The year change meant nothing, and no new features or design was added.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Rick Draper said:


> Thanks, the store I will be getting it from have a 54cm in in race black and can get a 56cm in race black so all is good. 99% sure i will be on a 54cm now as I have just checked a few things on my current bike.


OK, check again. Specialized has a nasty habit of giving an ETA on frames shops order and then when the date draws close just says "sorry......no bike available!" Happened to me twice and others, too.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

It happens more often than not.


----------

